# where to buy rimless tanks in seattle area?



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a rimless tank in the seattle area? I wanted to get one from glasscages but the shipping to north idaho would be a little too expensive. I visit seattle every so often so I'm hoping I can find a place that sells them over there. I'm looking for a 40 breeder (36x18x17). 

Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Oceanic just started a rimless 58 gal. They are on order at A Place For Pets, Burien WA. If that sounds like something that might work.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

If you're willing to buy ADA, there is a guy near Seattle that is an ADA dealer and sells quite a few of their tanks. I didn't buy a tank from him but bought quite a few other ADA supplies and definitely saved quite a bit over having it shipped. His APC username is: armedbiggiet.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, I vaguely remember reading a thread about him but couldn't remember his name. I don't know if I can really afford ADA right now- applying to dental school is a little more costly than I had budgeted for- but I'll look into it. I'm also looking into crossing the border and getting a hagen tank, but haven't been able to find a price yet.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

